# My red count experiment using grapefruit seed extract



## thebrick (Dec 4, 2014)

As you know, high hematocrit can be a problem in our sport.

i have been using grapefruit seed extract since the 3rd week in October to see if it affected my red count. Here are my numbers starting from last May.

5/14
Hemoglobin 12.4 (14.0 - 18.1)
Red blood cells 4.06 x 10(6)mcL (4.5 - 6.0)

9/4
Hemoglobin 16.1 (14.0 - 18.1)
Red blood cells 5.2 x 10(6)mcL (4.5 - 6.0)

12/4
Hemoglobin 14.9 (14.0 - 18.1)
Red blood cells 4.9 x 10(6)mcL (4.5 - 6.0)

The numbers from May were taken on the date of my last chemo infusion. Its possible they dropped even more in the two weeks after that lab date.

In early June i started on a nice hefty HRT dose, test e only. As you can see, by September, they had recovered very nicely. this was excellent considering I had chemo. These numbers can be slow to recover after chemo.

The third week of October I started taking 325 grapefruit seed extract/ day. 

As you can see, as of December 4, my numbers actually dropped. I had even increased my HRT dose a bit. I will say that I had this blood work done when I was well hydrated so that could effect the #'s as well.

This is a totally unscientific experiment, but I would love to see another brother or two try this extract with labs to see if they have similar results.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 4, 2014)

That's great brick.  Any particular brand you running?


----------



## thebrick (Dec 4, 2014)

I just got the Vitamin Shoppe brand


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 5, 2014)

hey bud that is very interesting.I have had bouts with hemo and rbc too high. bad headaches if I get up to 19    20.   I know I'm well in range now but have a feeling hat will change during the winter. Thanks i'm gonna file that one for 
future use. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 8, 2014)

Whats the dose on your experiment sir ? Mg per day and how  taken ? Thanks.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 8, 2014)

IB... I was taking 125 mg 3 times a day. Tried to do that on a mostly empty stomach and avoided taking this with any meds. I have read that grapefruit can effect meds and their effectiveness


----------

